# Viper Tricks and late season bow hunt



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have been a fan of Slick Tricks for many years...

When I first saw the Viper Tricks I took a liking in them.

I bought a packet and tested them on my broad head butt and it was no big surprise that they flew just like ST's right out to 40 yards +...

Last week I took a couple of days off work to go and spent some time in the bow blinds.

Early on Wednesday morning I am in an elevated hide.

The Gemsbuck Bull I have been looking for came in early.










After spending some time around the hide and taking video.

As I drew back he moved and turned slightly quatering towards and I shot for a double lung shot.

The Viper Tricks busted ribs on entry as well as exit.

They also gave me a straight line penetration through the gemsbuck.

Entry



















Exit









After taking trophy photos he was dropped at the skinning shed.










I wanted to hunt an impala ram and decided to move to another hide.

With a cold front moving through the country the wind started acting up making sent control dofficult but I decided to stick it out for a while and see what happens..

A couple of hours later I had kudu coming slowly through the brush looking at a couple of young wildebeest and a bunch of guineafowl around the water. They take their time moving in and I decided that if a big kudu cow comes in I will take her.

It turned out they were a bunch of kudu bulls most of them young bulls.

A big bull moved in last and dominanted the lick.

I waited for a clean shot and another 125gr Viper Trick was sent on the way from the 350 Destroyer.

Again ribs were busted on entry and exit with straight line penetration.

The bull made 80 yards before going down with a double lung shot.

Entry with recovered Viper Trick










There is almost no damage to the blades.










I am very impressed with the Vipers and they will be on my hunting arrows in future next to my ST's...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Those are some fantastic animals , those slick tricks did the job . I would give more credit to the shooter though . Place any broad head in those areas and the game should be hanging . I used G5 Montecs (140 grains) with very similar results in Namibia.
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Gerhard,

G Skinner is correct. The shooter gets the credit, not just for the well placed shots, but also for selecting the equipment that gets the job done.

I've shot Muzzy 125's for the last ten years or so and just shot some Slick Tricks for the first time last week. The ST Mag. At this point it looks as if I'll be using the ST's for our upcoming local season.

We're trying to put together another trip to RSA a year from now and I'm giving the Vipers a very close look for a little better penetration from my Old Man Bow.

Well done, and best of luck to you.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I dont guide any more.

But from personal experience as well as my clients.

If you want maximum straight line penetration on animals go for the Slick Trick Standard head in 125gr

You are welcome to do a search on my posts to see the reports I have done on Slick Tricks.

Good hunting this coming season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome as always Gerhard! Everytime I see your pics I want to hop on a plane and head your direction!!

I too switched to the Vipers from the Standards and I love them. Amazing flight!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are the videos of the hunt

http://youtu.be/luiJ4nbP3-k

http://youtu.be/Mqfg2DL_LlQ

Hope you like it.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Gerhard ...Thanks for sharing !!!!
Glen


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Gerhard!
Great shooting and great trophy animals as well.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

